# Who commutes from Germany



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Apologies if you've seen this thread on a similar forum recently.

I wonder if any of you commutes from Germany on a daily basis or has colleagues who do. I used to work in Maastricht and many of my colleagues lived east of the border because life was cheaper in NRW and Dutch employers usually refund travel expenses.

Is it still so and is it worth it? Thanks


----------

